# Yellow Labs



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I was at Petsmart yesterday and was checking out the cichlids they had. They were asking $12.99 each for small yellow labs about 2 inches! Is this normally what the prices is on these fish??


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Absolutely not! I sell these 1.5-2" for $3.00/each(special i give on this forum, normally $3.50), mine are good quality as well. 

Here's pics of mine i sell:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

those are nice! I was thinking that was outrageous! Too bad shipping would kill me, or Id get some from you!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Shipping isnt bad at all on these actually, overnight is $30, 2-day is $10, i have 6 availble, run you $28 including shipping, (2-day). 2-day shipping is in a insulated box with a 60hr heat pack, doublebaged in 3mm bags with oxygen and bag buddies.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> Shipping isnt bad at all on these actually, overnight is $30, 2-day is $10, i have 6 availble, run you $28 including shipping, (2-day). 2-day shipping is in a insulated box with a 60hr heat pack, doublebaged in 3mm bags with oxygen and bag buddies.



Wow, thats really not all that bad! hmmmm, guess I better get to sellin some stuff on eBay, huh?? (This is how I support my fish hobby)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yup, i should have more soon availble too, in case have some friends that would like some 

But, 2-day not availble much longer as cold weather is approaching really fast here.
Once drops to 40 or below at night can't really do 2-day anymore


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Ill get right on it! I would love to have some of those.. I need to do some research in the next day or two to see how many I need and what other mbuna's can go with.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

MalawianPro, i have some fish that look just like that, but without the black stripe. do you know what they are? or are they just yellow labs that don't have the black stripe? (they are 1.5-2 inches and i got them from my lfs) i cant remember the name but i think it was Electric Yellow ... something's


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

$13 is abit much for 2", they are around $7 or 8 at the LFS I goto. Other LFS charges $20 each for adults, don't recall ever seeing youngsters for sale there.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

awesome kid, I beleive those are females you have. If I remember correctly, males have the black stripe and females dont.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

both females and males can look the same, mine do.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

awesome kid said:


> MalawianPro, i have some fish that look just like that, but without the black stripe. do you know what they are? or are they just yellow labs that don't have the black stripe? (they are 1.5-2 inches and i got them from my lfs) i cant remember the name but i think it was Electric Yellow ... something's


Double yellows? If so they are a Red Zebra/Yellow lab hyrbid that has been line bred to produce a solid yellow mbuna. If bred well, they should look just like a Labidochromis Caeruleus. At one inch, a pure Lab. Caeruelus should have black markings showing up.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Orbital said:


> both females and males can look the same, mine do.


oh, okay - I had read an article that stated different. BUT, I noticed when I was looking at those at PetSmart they all looked the same..


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Labs are one of the harder species to sex. As looks is only a guesstimate of sex, but only true way to determine sex is by venting them, i had a group and biggest one here i thought was a male..but then few months later holding it was female lol


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

one has a yellow dot on the anal fin, does this mean anything?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I've seen some albino electric yellows at Petsmart before. They obviously will stay all yellow.....


----------

